# First Belly Bacon



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Well here's my first belly bacon. I forgot the whole smoked pics but heres a few pics of the finished bacon. I used about 8 pieces of charcoal with hickory, mesquite and whiskey barrel oak. I filled my water pan with a bag of ice and used my maverick ET-7 to monitor drum temps and it cruised at 120* + - a few degrees. I smoked it for about 6 hours. Yup, I'm hooked. No more store bought for me. I used Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure this time. Next time will be TQ. Enjoy.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

Great job man - you are hooked for sure now!!! I do see one item in your future if you continue this bacon program and that is an AMS for cold smokes- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





if I could


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Great job man - you are hooked for sure now!!! I do see one item in your future if you continue this bacon program and that is an AMS for cold smokes-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scar, that's next on my list. Just got my stufz today. Two months of 7-10's, I don't know if I'm coming or going. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





sure makes ya wonder why you waited so long when you taste it doesn't it


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piney, the first thing I did after letting it rest over night I sliced it thick and made some bacon and eggs, egg recall patouey!! Took the leftover pieces and ninja'ed them up for split pea soup. Holy Cram!!


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some good looking slices of bacon!!  Wish I had some now for a BLT snack....


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Those are some good looking slices of bacon!!  Wish I had some now for a BLT snack....


Thanks Val, I was thinking it would be awesome with some smoked spam, eggs, rice and some gravy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2010)

Outstanding lookin' Bacon there meateater ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great price too at $1.99. That was what I paid last December. Then in Feb I paid over $3. About a month ago it was about $2.50.

Yup $1.99 is a great price.

Probably planning your next one already????

BTW: You know what really goes good with homemade Bacon?
ANYTHING !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats some fine looking bacon there Meateater. Don't you like how much leaner and to me tastier too. I love the bacon that I have been making and by the looks of this stuff you to won't be buying anymore bacon at the store.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes sir thats some mighty fine looking bacon you have there Meateater. Now I bet you won't be buying too much bacon from the stores anymore. I really do like how lean it seems. The bellies that I have been getting have been really lean and quite tastey too.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 29, 2010)

i still have a lot of butts but i really want to do a couple fo bellies. nice lookin' bacon meateater!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome Bacon!!

I keep the ends and pieces separaten and fry them up for baked beans...OMG!

Todd


----------



## rdknb (Sep 6, 2010)

that looks great.  I so need to find some bellies and trythis


----------

